# To the Rainbow Bridge group



## aprilg (Oct 30, 2010)

A group none of us wanted to belong to but unfortunately do. Last week when I made the arrangements for Ruby to move onto the bridge I played a song everyday and sang softly crying at first and then over and over louder and louder my voice became. I am still playing this song each day and now it pops into my head upon rising and as I retire to bed each evening. It brings me a teeny tiny bit of comfort because it was my song to Ruby. Now as I sing this song I will envision all the babies mentioned here on Rainbow Bridge and smile as I know Ruby has so many new friends. I read this board to her and know she is romping hard with your beloved Goldies.
The song is "Heavenly Day" by Patty Griffin and I hope you can click here and find it. If not a quick google search will bring it up. I just like this site as the lyrics are included and the little you tube video is beautiful.
Patty Griffin - Heavenly Day Lyrics

I hope you are all doing well. As well as can be expected. I'm still raw but trusting and allowing the grief to move at it's own speed.

Head and heart are at war today. I did good this week, got right up and off to work. Today I lingered in bed and they started in. My heart still keeps looking for her. Tiptoeing in the middle of the night to the bathroom so as not to wake her. Looking for her upon rising to take her out. Tearing open candy/food wrappers and no paws find their way to me. My head says grow up it's done. My heart says **** you.
And the tears flow.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

So sorry to hear about Ruby
RIP Ruby


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry you lost Ruby. RIP sweetie.


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

I hope your internal war doesn't go on for too long. It hurts when you think that you should of seen ruby, but then again it sure feels good when out of the corner of your eye you catch a glimps of ruby doing something that you expected her to be doing. 
After my big guy left 2 months ago, I was in the kitchen doing something. He Hsiang was right there to pick anyhthing up that I dropped. Well I dropped something and my mind saw him peaking around the corner ready to pounce. I had to close my eyes to continue the imagination. It was nice to see him again if only in my mind. 
So sorry for loss. RIP Ruby.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. The pain eases but the memories will always be with you. And you will smile again when you remember. And you will laugh again. But for now you cry. Ruby is worth the tears. Give yourself time to grieve and miss her. ((((((((((((hugs))))))))))


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

April 
You have the right to cry and grieve as much and as long as you want. You had Ruby for over 18 years. That is an amazing time. My heart goes out to you for all the pain you are going thru as I know the feeling.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

wE NEVER STOP LOVING THE, NEVER STOP MISSING THEM, BUT IT DOES GET EASIER. i HAE LOST MANY MANY DOGS SINCE LOSING MY FIRST BACK IN nOV. '56, THE 8 MONTH OLD ENGLISH SETTER PUP I HAD GOTTEN FOR MY 11TH BIRTHDAY IN JUNE. LOST HER TO DISTEMPER DESPITE HAVING BEEN VACCINATED.

BEAUTY STILL LIVES IN MY HEART AS DO ALL THE OTHER ENGLISH SETTERS, IRISH SETTES AND GOLDENS ITHAT HAVE OWNED ME SINCE.


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

Aprilg, having lost nugget friday I know exactly how you feel. Haven't ate much since friday it's too hard not seeing her beautiful white face looking up at me, when I do eat I leave a bite of food. Cooking mash potatoes for the first time is going to be impossiable to get through. I don't know how she did it but when their was only 5 minutes left she would go in the kitchen and bark, she knew when they were ready she would get a bite of cheese, her timeing was never off.

Perhaps if golden retrievers weren't so smart they wouldn't be loved as much, and then it wouldn't hurt as much when they leave us.

To say i'm sorry for loss doesn't like enough but i'm really sorry.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I too am part of the Rainbow Bridge group. We lost Selka on Sept.9. to osteosarcoma. I am so sorry for your loss of Ruby. But how wonderful to have her 18 yrs!!!! Selka was 11 and almost a half. I had hoped to have him a few more years.
It is so hard. He was my soul dog.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Ruby, she will always be with you and a part of you, I don't think the pain ever lessens but we learn to cope with it over time

Sleep softly Ruby


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I love that song....its just beautiful. 
I too am a member of this unwanted club...I lost my first dog Patches in 1981, my Golden Angel Sandy in Feb 15 2007, my girl Riley Jan 12 2010. Its a club that I wish I never had to belong to...but I would never give up the years I had with those wonderful friends...you are so lucky to have had Ruby for 18 years....I only had Riley for 7...her life was cut way to short...but then I guess its always to short, huh?
Im so sorry for your loss, and thank you very much for that beautiful song.


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

Don't worry in time you will think of your little angel and just smile and think about how much you loved each other.

I know it's hard to believe it now; but with time she will be the one thing that brightens your day when your at your worst.


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

Aprilg,

I'm really sorry and no words can express your sorrow right now.
I pray and hope that you will give yourself strength to march on to another day. I know it is hard especially Holidays are just around the corner, but that's how RUBY would want to see you. 
The song is so beautiful written and thanks for sharing with us.
R.I.P RUBY.


----------

